

Floating Point Benchmark: Rust Language Added - buster
http://www.fourmilab.ch/fourmilog/archives/2014-10/001537.html

======
portmanteaufu
> It is a compiled language .... and has a reference-counted memory management
> architecture which avoids the overhead of garbage collection ....

Reference counting is optionally available but is not the default approach to
memory management.

------
zackangelo
Am I missing something or is this benchmark indicating that VB.NET has
superior floating point performance to C?

~~~
JakDrako
Everyone knows that when performance counts, you turn to VB.Net on XP. Accept
no substitute :)

------
ksec
Some of those are really old. Ruby 1.8.3??

